# Team "FENDER" Wins First Place!



## fender66 (Mar 20, 2013)

On Saturday, last weekend, I took my youngest daughter (Andi) to Clearwater Lake in Piedmont, Missouri to fish our first tournament of 2013.

We left early on Friday morning for the 2+ hour drive and was on the water by 9:00 AM or so to pre-fish all day. The weather was beautiful and hit temps in the high 70's for sure. I was able to catch 3 pretty nice keepers on Friday, the largest being around 3 1/2 lb. Andi was able to catch one fish, but it was a white bass. Still, we had a great day and was pretty excited about the take-off the following morning.

There were 28 boats (2 man/woman teams). We pulled boat # 23 for take off. This is a pretty small lake, and taking off in the #23 position really isn't good. By the time we take off, most of the spots I wanted to fish are taken already. We still went up towards the river and started fishing in hopes that the 3 other boats in my chosen spots would move off quickly. THEY DIDN"T! We decided to stay on the other side of the river and take our chances. I was able to catch one bass on Friday in this spot when they were chasing shad. As soon as they would hit the top of the water, I'd cast in that area and hooked one right away. While bringing it in, we could see at least 8 others chasing too so I was hoping for this again. After about 2 1/2 hours of no bites, I happened to look over at Andi and she had a look on her face...her line was tight, and I had to ask, "Are you snagged or is that a fish?" She said, I think it's a fish. Well....."BRING IT IN!", I said. That's when the fun started. She was using my Shimano open face with 10lb braid on it. The line started ripping out the drag as fast as I've ever seen and heading up river. I grabbed the net, ran to adjust the drag and the fight was on. She was almost crying in her pleads to take the rod, that she was going to drop it. By now, the fish was heading under the boat and the 7 ft. med action rod was bending as far as I've ever seen it bend. I honestly thought it was going to break. After some time, no idea how long it really was, I decided to take the rod from her because it really did look like she was going to lose the fish, rod, reel, and all! I managed to hoist the fish out from under the boat and she netted it. *That fish turned out to be a 7.91 BUCKET MOUTH!*

I never even got a bite until around 1:00 or maybe a little after. I did manage to land three keepers though in the last 2-3 hours of the tournament.

When we got to the scales and weighed in....we were able to take FIRST PLACE! 

There were several other things that makes this really special.....
1. This is the 5th tournament that Andi has fished with me in 3 years. It's the first KEEPER that she's brought to the scales.
2. She took BIG BASS of the tournament
3. In 25 years of club history (the club I fish), she now has the SECOND BIGGEST fish weighed in. Her's was 7.91......the biggest was 7.95lb.
*
I have NEVER HAD A PROUDER "DAD' MOMENT ON THE WATER!* I actually cried when she/we landed that fish. The excitement in the boat was overflowing to the water.

Here are a few pics.

Yes....I've been accused of catching the "bait".....I don't care. My three fish put us over two other boats in total weight had we not had them. I'm one PROUD Papa!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 20, 2013)

Awsome congrats to both of yall but esp her


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 20, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!!!! Thinking about putting my 11 yo daughter in the boat for some night tourneys this year. Congrats!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2013)

:LOL2: 

Awesome! Congrats! :beer:

Guys,
Look at Fenders dink fish compared to his daughters! :LOL2:


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats! To you and your daughter! :beer: 

Can't wait til I can start taking my daughter fishing with me. Be a bit, since she's only 8mo old! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jim said:


> :LOL2:
> 
> Awesome! Congrats! :beer:
> 
> ...



Sticks and Stones may break my bones, but dinks will never hurt me. :wink: 

Like I said in the original post.......
_"Yes....I've been accused of catching the "bait".....I don't care. My three fish put us over two other boats in total weight had we not had them. I'm one PROUD Papa!"_


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2013)

GO TEAM FENDER!!! 

Can i join the team? 
I think I meet the beard requirement!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 20, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> GO TEAM FENDER!!!
> 
> Can i join the team?
> I think I meet the beard requirement!



*OOOOOAAAWWWWWWE......MY EYES!*

Don't ever do that again!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2013)

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > GO TEAM FENDER!!!
> ...


----------



## SevenPin (Mar 20, 2013)

Way to go Addie (and Dad  )!!!! =D> =D> =D> 

SevenPin


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats to Andi and Dad. My 11 yr old Grandson has out fished me several times, but I could not be more proud of him.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2013)

WTG Mr. Fender!


And NEVER let BAssAddict "join" the team - he is a big baby on the water and will just whine and complain about everything


----------



## ST3VE (Mar 22, 2013)

So happy for you guys! I can't wait until I place in a tournament. I would be so excited!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 22, 2013)

:beer: COOL BEANS :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the support!


----------



## Brine (Mar 26, 2013)

Hate I didn't see this sooner. What a great story and a life long memory for you both. 8) 

Congrats to you both! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Brine said:


> Hate I didn't see this sooner. What a great story and a life long memory for you both. 8)
> 
> Congrats to you both! =D>



Thanks Brine....we're still smiling from this.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats to Team Fender. Getting a win is nice, but you two did it in great fashion.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Fender - I haven't been around much on the site lately and I log in tonight and this was the first post I saw. CONGRATS to both of you!!!! That is so awesome and great job of telling it too!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks again guys. This is one that will never die in my head or heart.


----------



## linehand (Mar 28, 2013)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 30, 2013)

Team Fender featuring BassAddict!!!! Think about it, it's got a nice ring to it!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> Team Fender featuring BassAddict!!!! Think about it, it's got a nice ring to it!





I just puked in my mouth a little


----------



## shamoo (Apr 7, 2013)

This is kinda late but Job well done =D> Congratz Andi and Popz!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 7, 2013)

shamoo said:


> This is kinda late but Job well done =D> Congratz Andi and Popz!!!!



Thanks Mr. Moo. Just fished another tourney this weekend but she couldn't go because of school....

My partner and I didn't do nearly as we'll. still had fun though.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats to the both of you!

I remember being that age and fishing with my dad. Even if I didn't catch anything it was a blast fishing tourneys with him.

Hopefully that fish will keep her loving to fish.

My wife always asks me why I fish. I always tell her because you never know what is going to be on the end of your line. I tell her I love the anticipation of catching a big one. And when I showed her this story...she says I think I understand now.


----------



## wihil (Apr 11, 2013)

Late here too, but WOW! WHAT A FISH!! Awesome job Andi! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

